
Navigator's bookcase found on Nikumaroro Island in 1989 - curtis
http://tighar.org/wiki/Navigator%27s_bookcase
======
curtis
Even the guys at TIGHAR don't believe that this artifact came from Amelia
Earhart's Lockheed Electra. But I think it's an interesting story how they
came to that conclusion.

